# honeycomb to DX??



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

just saw this 





and now im wondering if it is possible to get honeycomb ported to the dx now that we have the wonderful 2nd-init

so happy the DX has got so much more life now. feels like a new phone again


----------



## broken (Jun 15, 2011)

Why would you want honeycomb on our phones? Honeycomb is a tablet only OS and would be pretty pointless for a phone.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

it would still be pretty sweet though


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

Would be interesting lol. Looks kinda slow and clunky though. Slow and clunky frustrates me. I'd rather have ice cream sandwich!


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Trust me you wont want it. Our screens are to small for honeycomb. However once ice cream sandwich comes out we will want that.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

plus honeycomb is all sticky and full of bees, DNW

ice cream sandwiches are delicious and satisfying DFW

unless we are talking about the honeycomb cereal then I'm game


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

gardobus said:


> plus honeycomb is all sticky and full of bees, DNW
> 
> ice cream sandwiches are delicious and satisfying DFW
> 
> unless we are talking about the honeycomb cereal then I'm game


Golden Grahams > Honeycomb


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

On top of all that we don't have the source for Honeycomb.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think ice cream sandwich is honeycomb for phones.... I think anything with 3.x will be for tablets and 2.x will be for phones...


----------

